# IPD - ImpediMed Limited



## System (2 June 2011)

ImpediMed Limited (IPD) develops bioimpedance devices with a focus on medical applications for use in a variety of healthcare segments. These products have a range of potential commercial applications, notably in the assessment and monitoring of secondary lymphedema, general health assessment and weight management, muscle wasting, drug dosing and monitoring and sports medicine and fitness.

http://www.impedimed.com.au


----------



## piggybank (14 November 2013)

Up just over 50% in a couple of days.

Today's investors update can be seen by clicking on the link.

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=IPD&E=ASX&N=767267


----------



## piggybank (20 November 2013)

Closed today at 28c but the volume as been dropping off the past few days.....


----------



## SuperGlue (4 September 2014)

30% jump in price yesterday.

L-Dex granted reimbursement status for all cancer related Lymphoedema.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140903/pdf/42rzffd5vwxgnz.pdf

Please DYOR.


----------



## SuperGlue (3 November 2014)

SuperGlue said:


> 30% jump in price yesterday.
> 
> L-Dex granted reimbursement status for all cancer related Lymphoedema.
> 
> Please DYOR.





Guess no ones riding on IPD.

Up 65% currently with good reimbursement results.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20141103/pdf/42tfwlyp5gz0fy.pdf



Good returns. 

Thank ma'am


----------



## superauditor (25 February 2015)

Just starting on IPD on a hunch from another stock forum. 

What is the sentiment surrounding this, and do you think it would be a short or long sell. 

Thanks, Superauditor


----------



## Gordon7 (12 June 2015)

I like the way that IPD is shaping up for a possible breakout. Simples.


----------



## piggybank (23 July 2015)

It appears you had every reason to be happy with the way IPD was shaping up Gordon.


----------



## pixel (27 June 2017)

I just came across this stock. If I had been tempted to buy the break, I would rethink after the pullback into the D-box, and definitely wait for the gap to be closed.


----------



## skc (27 June 2017)

pixel said:


> I just came across this stock. If I had been tempted to buy the break, I would rethink after the pullback into the D-box, and definitely wait for the gap to be closed.




It's enjoyed some positive news flow of late (as indicated by the 2 spikes) and it a prime tax loss reversal candidate come July (or around now). I have a starter position although I would be long gone before the gap close.


----------



## greggles (23 August 2018)

Is the bottom in for ImpediMed? Today the company announced the publication of the first of a number of manuscripts from data obtained from the PREVENT trial. 

From the announcement:


> The authors from the PREVENT trial concluded that L-Dex® is very sensitive in the assessment of sub-clinical lymph oedema in patients with a history of breast cancer.
> 
> The paper also supports the recommendation for an aggressive measurement protocol consisting of an L-Dex® assessment every three months, especially during the first 6 to 12 months post-surgery to facilitate identification of sub-clinical lymph oedema.




It's been a long ride down from $1.80 to 26c for IPD over the last couple of years. However the last couple of days have seen it bounce back to be currently trading at 40c. Dead cat bounce, or the beginning of a recovery?


----------



## tech/a (30 October 2021)

My Pick this month

Has broken from a long Consolidation/Distribution 
It appears to me that Supply is being shaken out
Particularly at the right hand edge

Lots of Red and little Green but price holding and edging higher


----------



## debtfree (3 January 2022)

With only looking at the charts for my picks, I have chosen IPD as 1 of my 4 picks in the Tipping Competition for Full CY 2022. 
Thought I'd post a quick chart recording my thoughts at this time.
.
There has been a lot of interest over the last 18 months with price and volume increasing and mostly stronger than the XAO over this time. Short term MA now above the Long term MA with price above both.
.
A few hurdles to overcome but can it get a roll on back towards that 2018 level of $0.54 by the end of the year? I don't know but if it does it will be a great return, over 200%


----------



## debtfree (25 October 2022)

From the start of the year IPD dropped roughly 70% in price so those lofty hopes of 0.54 by the end of this year were unfortunately dashed months ago. 

Weekly Chart View: 
Since the low in July price has moved up and stabilized, volatility (BB) has tightened, we now have a higher low in place and price is now in the upper half of the bollinger bands (just 😅).
Are we seeing this down trend finally reversing back to an uptrend? As always time will tell but we need to break through that 0.09 level (top of the BB) first.
I'm running out of time in this Comp (31st Dec) to make big % returns so I'll be really happy if IPD can get back to it's starting point of 0.175. I know, a big ask by the end of the year but lets see .


----------

